# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  شبیه سازی فوتبال

## yekta99

سلام دوستان اگر کسی مقاله ای در مورد شبیه سازس فوتبال دوبعدی یا سه بعدی سراغ داره کمک کنه برای ارائه درس هوش مصنوعی می خوام . با سرچ کردن چیز بدردبخوری دستگیرم نشد .  با تشکر

----------

